# New here, trying to make my marriage work



## outofsorts (Feb 27, 2019)

Hi all,

Posting here to introduce myself. I found out two months ago that my husband had cheated on me. Right now we're in Marriage Counseling and trying to make it work. 

I'm fortunate that I found TAM (particularly the Coping with Infidelity group) the night I found out. 

I may post more of my story at some point but this is all I have in me at the moment. I believe my husband is doing everything right since the truth came out but man this sucks.


----------



## notmyjamie (Feb 5, 2019)

outofsorts said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Posting here to introduce myself. I found out two months ago that my husband had cheated on me. Right now we're in Marriage Counseling and trying to make it work.
> 
> ...


Welcome to TAM. Sorry you need to be here, but glad you found this place. There are lots of helpful, caring people here. When you're ready, share you story...it does help. 

*hugs*


----------



## outofsorts (Feb 27, 2019)

Thank you so much notmyjamie!


----------



## Woolyjumpers (Apr 16, 2019)

I'm really sorry to hear this has happened to you outofsorts


----------



## StillSearching (Feb 8, 2013)

Sorry you are here.
Most all of us have suffered the pain of being a BS.
Understanding and pinpointing what is happening really helped me cope.
Watch specifically at 1:30


----------



## Rubix Cubed (Feb 21, 2016)

StillSearching said:


> Sorry you are here.
> Most all of us have suffered the pain of being a BS.
> Understanding and pinpointing what is happening really helped me cope.
> Watch specifically at 1:30
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=etaGybo7g3w&t=186s


 JP nails it.
That video should be pinned to the top of CWI.


----------



## Rubix Cubed (Feb 21, 2016)

@outofsorts

Has your husband done any individual counseling to get to the root of why he did what he did. It might be beneficial for that to happen before too much marriage counseling is delved into. His infidelity is a "him" problem, not a marriage problem.


----------

